# Additional Cigar Reviews - Carlos Toraño Brigade Robusto Review and the Alec Bradley Tempus Genesis Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Carlos Toraño Brigade Robusto Review and the Alec Bradley Tempus Genesis Review*

Today's reviews come from two highly respected names in the cigar industry: Carlos Toraño and Alec Bradley. Keep reading for details on what th...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Carlos Toraño Brigade Robusto Review and the Alec Bradley Tempus Genesis Review


----------

